

We'd pay, they'd sell; how come this hasn't been monetized? - ysh4u
http://www.mangafox.com/manga/the_breaker_new_waves/v00/c000/25.html

======
ysh4u
My big question/looking for suggestions is how to address this issue? People
would definitely pay for this kind of service, and (I would imagine) authors
would love to earn some revenue.

Is it because of language barriers? Outdated "legacy" practices?

What are practical solutions? I can't even imagine what a good way to monetize
this would be (grooveshark style?)

if link is tl;dr: read below

Manga Artist Park Jin-Hwan Speaking: [...] But I saw 'the breaker' uploaded on
a foreign website. It's being uploaded with only a few days delay. What's more
surprising is that everything has been translated (even these notes from
myself). So, I'm now speaking to that group. Please stop... Why are you
selling and profit off our work? If you have any conscience, shouldn't you
have emailed... Or written an apology, or shown some show of support for us?
All our works that are on your site are up there without our permission. So
please stop. Take them down before it becomes a bigger problem!!

#From the scanlation group We'd like to respond to this as follows:

To Park Jin-Hwan, We greatly appreciate the work and effort required by you to
bring this great manwha to us, and we apologize if our actions have caused you
offence. We would like to clarify that we actually make no profit from your
work. We do this in our free time for fun, and we have always bought your
books. We, like countless thousands of other people from around the world,
love your work, and always look forward with anticipation to the next chapter.
We would love to continue doing work on this series, and hope that we can work
out an arrangement with yourself towards this purpose. If you would like to
contact us, [...]

